# Kingston Area 3D Update



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*kingston area 3D*

Yep...Yep...
We have been talking to Ben and Tom at Bronson and Bronson about shooting over there on Tuesday nights.
Nuge and Myself [maybe even Tinker if he ever stops working] are heading over to their course area on Monday to help them plan their course for this year.
Ben is very commited to making this work ...he is going to take our suggestions on the practice range, target placement and the amount of targets needed.
Because of the time restrictions due to the amount of daylight the price is reduced for the first couple Tuesdays.
We will start telling our Tuesday crew that shooting will continue at their location shooting out side
We will talk to Tom more on Tuesday about the course
Going to be a good Summer shooting there

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Looking forward to checking out the course today and what potential the property has.

Jay - can you post the fire # for the property?

Cheers,


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Sorry Kevin,

Just gettin on at now missed the message from yesterday. hope you found it okay.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Not a problem Jay!


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

*First Night*

Had a good showing for the first night considering the threat of rain. About fifteen guys out to shoot. I had a great time and got to meet a few great guys. I will need to get some more pins on the Z28 if Ben is gonna be stretchin the targets out. More pins should be cheaper than new arrows.

Won't be able to make it next week but Ben has promised the new targets will be here for a full 20 target course. 

Nice meeting you guys and good shooting.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks for letting us PLay*

Tink


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Gonna try to make it out tonite. Weather should be nice. Lets have a good showing.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Yup, it's a fine day for flinging a few arrows See ya there!


----------

